# Asus P5GD1-VM driver



## Gattomak (Aug 9, 2006)

I reformatted my friends computer, and I'm getting all his drivers and whatnot, all of the drivers have a .exe where it's all automatic.
Then I get to the LAN driver, so I can..y'know, connect to the internet

the autorun doesn't work and I have no idea where to place the files like e100b645

help please!


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Does his internet run off a server or another computer? If not i don't see the need for a LAN driver to access the internet. What he may need is driver(s) for his ethernet (if he has one) or even the USB he uses. What ISP does he use and using what port(s)?


----------



## Gattomak (Aug 9, 2006)

He's connected to a router, and it's the only kind of driver 
(for internet) to get for his motherboard

His ISP is Rogers Cable


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Can you tell me the motherboard manufacturer and also model number and i'll try find you a driver - i have to go in 10 minutes so if you can, reply fast.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5GD1-VM/Lan.zip


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

sigh, didn't realise it was in the title lol.


----------

